# Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe 5 Nasen im Teich, die raus sollen. Aber wie?

Geleitet von der Vorstellung Nasen fressen Algen habe ich mir vor drei Jahren 5 Nasen in den Teich geholt. Statt Algen zu fressen jagen sie aber jetzt mit Vorliebe Koifutter. 

Da sie mit einem Affenzahn vom Teichbodn nach oben jagen, um das Futter zu bekommen, bringen sie Unruhe in den Teich, wenn ich füttere.

Daher möchte ich sie gerne loswerden.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das anstellen soll? Kescher ist unmöglich :__ nase.

Könnte es mit einer Reuse und speziellem Köder klappen? Oder habt Ihr sonst eine Idee. Angler dürften den Fang behalten
Gruß
Wil


----------



## sternhausen (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hi Wil

Mit einer Reuse funktioniert das wunderbar.
Hier der Link zu einem von mir selbst gedrehten Demovideo über die Verwendung einer Reuse.

http://www.teichbau-siess.com/Flohmarkt.htm

grüße reinhard


----------



## Susan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

wow, das Video mit der richtigen Musik dazu.


----------



## baumr (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo
Dem Video kann ich nur zustimmen. Im Frühjahr habe ich auf diese Art meinen Besatz im Teich reduziert. Ich denke es könnte sogar die gleiche Reuse gewesen sein. Ich bin zwar kein Angler, aber Spaß hat die Aktion trotzdem gemacht.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Reinhard, das Video und die Reuse ist/sind der Hammer 

Ich habe aber einige große Koi 30-40 cm. Und 4 Nasen haben auch fast 30 cm. Meinst Du das ist ein Problem. Der Stress könnte ja schon größer sein, wenn die Fische gößer sind, oder?

Gruß  
Wil


----------



## sternhausen (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hi Wil
Natürlich muss die Reuse der Fischgröße angepasst sein, und absolut ohne Stress geht es auch mit der Reuse nicht.
Jedoch beim Stress für die Fische und auch beim Erfolg, gibt es nichts anderes was so vorteilhaft wie eine Reuse ist.
Grüße reinhard


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Reinhard,

klar, etwas Stress muss ich wohl hinnehmen. Die Reuse müsste aber besser für die Fische sein, als Kescher oder Angel, das denke ich schon.

Hat sonst noch jemand gute Erfahrung mit einer Reuse? Und reicht eine 1m-Reuse?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo,
ich kontrolliere meine Fische auch gelegenlich mit einer Köderfischreuse. Für die Nasen brauchst Du schon was grösseres.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## MichaelHX (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit 2 Jahren 2 Rotfedern (die mein Bruder eingesetzt hat)
aus dem Teich zu bekommen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mit der Reuse. Ich habe mal eine Anfrage gestartet.

Ist so eine Reuse nicht eine Gefahr für meine vielen __ Frösche?

Die müssen doch ab und zu zum Luftholen auftauchen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*



> Da sie mit einem Affenzahn vom Teichbodn nach oben jagen, um das Futter zu bekommen, bringen sie Unruhe in den Teich, wenn ich füttere.
> 
> Daher möchte ich sie gerne loswerden.



Hallo Wil,

wo "wirst" Du die Nasen den dann "los" ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Michael,
ich lasse meine Reuse oben rausschauen, wegen der Makropoden.
Frosch und Kröte haben sich noch nie für den Köder interessiert.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Wil,
> 
> wo "wirst" Du die Nasen den dann "los" ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

willst du sie haben? Oder wer sonst hat Interesse? 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Wil,

mir reichen meine und die dürfen Ihr Leben
hier zu Ende leben. War ja mein Fehler, daß
ich mich nicht genügend informiert habe vor
7 Jahren als ich Sie eingesetzt habe.

Darum interessiert mich der Begriff "loswerden".

Gruß
Andy


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hi Andi,

also ich verstehe Dich richtig, Du würdest sie also auch gern los sein? 

Ich bin ja auch unschlüssig, drin lassen, versuchen rauszuholen und dann, was ich mache, wenn ich es schaffen sollte, sie zu fangen. Da es Rheinfische sind, könnte ich sie in die Freitheit eines fließenden Gewässers entlasse  Darf ich das?
Oder, und jetzt bitte nicht verurteilen, ich habe auch schon an Braten gedacht. Denn es sind ja keine Zierfische.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Wil,

nein, Du darfst sie nicht einfach aussetzen.

Übrigens, bevor sie in der Pfanne landen (was früher wohl durchaus üblich war) noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www.openpr.de/news/163394/Nasenprogramm-auf-Gut-Kerschlach.html


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Christine,

interessanter Link.
Und da wird mir wieder mal klar, wie unsinnig es ist, Nasen als Teichfische verkaufen zu dürfen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## goldfisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Wil,
ich würde sie schon nehmen. leider zu weit weg. mfg Jürgen


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Jürgen,

schade...

Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand aus der Nähe??

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Redlisch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Schade das du so weit weg wohnst, an mir hättest du auch einen Abnehmer gefunden.

Meine 4 Nasen fressen kein Koifutter, nur (wie auch die Gründlinge, Orfen und Rotfedern) warmwasser Kraftflocken. 

Ich hatte sie, bis der __ Reiher kam, schon Handzahm. Seit seinem Besuch ist das leider vorbei., Sie halten jetzt mit den anderen 2m Distanz zu mir ...

Axel


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hi Axel,

auch ein "Schade" von mir. 
Handzahme Nasen kann ich mir ja überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich meine Nasen mal "sehe", dann nur am Grund huschend und pfeilschnell, wenn sie den Koi das Schwimmfutter klauen.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*



> Hi Andi,
> 
> also ich verstehe Dich richtig, Du würdest sie also auch gern los sein?



Hallo Wil,

nein, da verstehst Du mich falsch. Ich hab mich nicht
richtig informiert und darum pflege und hege ich Sie
jetzt so gut ich kann. Sie waren schließlich zuerst da
und alle anderen 14 Fischarten kommen gut damit
zurecht, auch die Kois. Verhungert ist noch keiner.

Verstehst Du jetzt was ich dir damit...



> Hallo Wil,
> 
> mir reichen meine und die dürfen Ihr Leben
> hier zu Ende leben. War ja mein Fehler, daß
> ...



...sagen will ? Noch freundlicher kann ich es echt
nicht formulieren 

Noch ein Tip:
probier mal Deine Kois mit einem Futterring zu füttern,
da bleiben die Nasen bei mir weg. (ein Stück 3/4 Zoll
Gartenschlauch mit einem Weinkorken verbinden).

Gruß
Andy


----------



## waterman (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

Hallo Andy,

schon gut, Du bist nicht unfreundlich rübergekommen. Nachdenklich gestimmt hast Du mich aber dennoch und mit Deiner Klarstellung noch ein bischen mehr.

Der Tipp mit dem Ring wird probiert. Danke.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus?*

Hallo,

so: Die letzte __ Nase ist geangelt. Jetzt habe ich beim Füttern endlich wieder Ruhe im Teich.

Kurz eine Zusammenfassung: Ich hatte bei Teichgründung 5 Nasen als __ Algenfresser eingesetzt. Na, heute weiß ich, dass das Unsinn ist. Zwei sind auf natürliche Weise raus, drei wurden immer gößer. 2010 habe sie mich beim Füttern sehr genervt, weil sie blitzschnell das Schwimmfutter jagen, auf der Wasseroberfläche aufschlagen und damit Hektik verbreiten. Zwei hat mir eine Freund 2010 rausgeangelt und den letzten am Wochenende.

Dieser hatte ganz schön an Größe und Gewicht zugelegt. Ca. 40 cm und ein gutes Pfund schwer. Wir waren zwar erstaunt, dass sich dieser Flussfisch dank Koifutter so gut entwickelt hatte in einem Gartenteich, aber wie gesagt, ich bin froh, dass er raus ist.

Und mein Apell an alle: Lasst Euch keine Nasen für den Gartenteich aufschwatzen.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Backdraft (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

ich würde wohl welche haben wollen...


----------



## waterman (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Nasen, wie krieg ich die raus? Angler in 53xxx gesucht!*

von mir?
zu spät!... Tut mir Leid. 
Gruß
Wil


----------

